# stuffed white fish



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Ingredients:
white fish - 2 pounds 
olive oil - 1 tablespoon
onion - 1/2 cup or small onion chopped (if lactose intolerant increase to 3/4 onions and omit cream cheese)
garlic - 2 cloves minced finely
crab meat - 1 cup (fresh picked over for bones or imitation crab) Use fresh crab for gluten free and diabetic friendly diets
cream cheese - 2 tablespoons (I used light cream cheese)- if lactose intolerant just omit this and add a few more caramelized onions and it is just as delicious
Old Bay Seasoning - 1/2-1 teaspoon or to taste
salt and pepper - to taste
garlic chives - 2 tablespoons chopped finely
Lemon Butter Sauce
butter - 2 tablespoons (Use dairy free margarine if lactose intolerant)
lemon - juice of one lemon

Instructions:

Step 1: Preheat oven to 190 degrees C (375 F)

Step 2: In a medium sauce pan add olive oil and heat to medium heat. Add in onions until they begin to sweat down and even start to caramelise a little bit and then add garlic. Add chopped up crab meat/imitation crab meat, cream cheese (hold if lactose intolerant), old bay seasoning, salt and pepper and garlic chives and stir until well incorporated. Remove crab mixture from heat and allow to cool.

Step 3: Lay out your white fish, remove all bones, skin and wash and dry and lie on cutting board with the back side up and top side facing down. Layer on a thick layer of crab meat mixture on to each fish fillet and spread until it is even.

Step 4: Roll up each fish fillet and lay with seam side down on a greased baking pan. I did not use toothpicks to hold in place and all was fine.

Step 5: Melt butter. In a small cup mix melted butter and lemon juice and if you like a tad bit of the old bay seasoning and a little salt and pepper and drizzle over the tops of the crab stuffed flounder.

Step 6: Bake crab stuffed whitefish for about 20-25 minutes or until they flake easily with fork. It depends on the size of your fish. If you have a smaller fish start checking them after 15 minutes. Every 1o minutes, I drizzled the pan dripping of the lemon butter sauce over the crab stuffed whitefish during the cooking process.

Step 6: Serve the crab stuffed whitefish hot out of the oven with a drizzle of the lemon butter sauce with extra wedges of lemon on the side with a nice tossed salad and vegetable.

 Al


----------

